
MSI CEO Charles Chiang Dies Suddenly at 56 - GiorgioG
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-ceo-charles-chiang-dead-56
======
nrki
The difference between "dies suddenly" and "died after falling from one of the
company's buildings" is left to the reader.

Very sad.

~~~
MR4D
Yeah, the wording of the title is in poor taste to say the least.

Seems like "Unexpectedly" would be better than "Suddenly" given the
circumstances.

------
crb002
Defenestration?

